# Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

*Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Hi Leute.

Da ich bald geburtstag habe wollte ich wissen was ich mir wünschen könnte im bereich bis 100€.

Mein system besteht aus:

I7 3770k+ekl brocken.
8gb corsair ram
Z77 extreme 4
R9 290 tri x oc 
Ssd samsung 840

Bin 34 jahre alt.

Ich hab meiner freundin schon gesagt:

Google chromecast
Ssd crucial m500 240gb
Win 8.1

Würde mich über vorschläge freuen die ich meiner freundin noch mitteilen kann.

Mfg und danke


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Man Wünscht sich was? Ich nehme was kommt... ich lasse mich immer überraschen, auch wenn es nur eine klenigkeit ist... Schenke mir meist selbst was


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Meine freundin möchte mir was sinnvolles schenken und nicht dabei ins klo greifen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Wie wärs mit nem schönen Essen mit ihr? In den richtigen Restaurants ist man auch zu 2. 100€ schnell los


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Muss es denn etwas für den Rechner sein?
Ist damit deine Perle einverstanden?


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Muss es denn etwas für den Rechner sein?
> Ist damit deine Perle einverstanden?



Nicht unbedingt wie du am google chromecast sehen kannst.


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

[emoji51] naja hat schon was mit Technik zu tun


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> [emoji51] naja hat schon was mit Technik zu tun



Mit technik schon aber vorschläge jeglicher art sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Wie wäre es mit Gesundheit über die noch kommenden Jahre, einer langlebigen glücklichen Beziehung, gemeinsam gefeiert im Familienkreis und Freunden mit den spendierten 100€.
 Sowas ersetzen keine materiellen Dinge, das merkst du, wenn noch zwanzig Jahre vergangen sind, sehr deutlich.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Gesundheit über die noch kommenden Jahre, einer langlebigen glücklichen Beziehung, gemeinsam gefeiert im Familienkreis und Freunden mit den spendierten 100€.
> Sowas ersetzen keine materiellen Dinge, das merkst du, wenn noch zwanzig Jahre vergangen sind, sehr deutlich.



Das ist richtig! 

Nur gesundheit kann man nicht schenken.

Wie gesagt sie möchte mir unbedingt etwas schenken.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Muss es was technisches sein? Was ist aus den guten alten Geschenken geworden die sich verliebte Paare früher so machten. Wie sieht es  mit Software aus, bzw. Spiele? Oder ein klassiker, der Gutschein von Technik Markt XYZ... mit einem Gutschein muss man sich nicht selbst die Rübe zerbrechen. 

Aber mal was anderes, ... ist doch doof zu Wissen was man bekommt. Bzw. wenn man es eingrenzen kann. Und gerade bei Pärchen sollte doch eines eher am wichtigsten sein - Der Wille, das Geschenkte als Symbol als solches, egal was es am Ende wird/ gibt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Muss es was technisches sein? Was ist aus den guten alten Geschenken geworden die sich verliebte Paare früher so machten. Wie sieht es  mit Software aus, bzw. Spiele? Oder ein klassiker, der Gutschein von Technik Markt XYZ... mit einem Gutschein muss man sich nicht selbst die Rübe zerbrechen.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes, ... ist doch doof zu Wissen was man bekommt. Bzw. wenn man es eingrenzen kann. Und gerade bei Pärchen sollte doch eines eher am wichtigsten sein - Der Wille, das Geschenkte als Symbol als solches, egal was es am Ende wird/ gibt.



Es kann auch etwas anderes sein.


----------



## IAndyI (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

wünsche dir den weltfrieden


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

IAndyI schrieb:


> wünsche dir den weltfrieden



Gibts den denn für 100€?


----------



## hodenbussard (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Wünsch dir eine Riesenschippe Gesundheit


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*



IAndyI schrieb:


> wünsche dir den weltfrieden


  Der war gut. 

@Tobic
Na da sind doch meine Ideen --> Software, Spiel, Gutschein, Irgendwas als Symbol als solches gar nicht mal so schlecht. 
Software: Windows 8.1 wurde ja schon erwähnt, wie wäre es mit MS Office, oder ein Bild-, Ton-, Videoschnittprogramm, oder eine nützliche Internet Security Software?
Spiel: Gibt ja für jeden Geschmack was.
Gutschein: Gibt ja genug Läden, real sowie online.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Der war gut.
> 
> @Tobic
> Na da sind doch meine Ideen --> Software, Spiel, Gutschein, Irgendwas als Symbol als solches gar nicht mal so schlecht.
> ...



Danke dir wird notiert.


----------



## Bettlerfield (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Wünsch dir nen 3er vielleicht findest eine die fürn 100er mitmacht 
aber lass dir kein 2. kerl aufschwatzen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Das mit dem Essen gehen ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Bettlerfield schrieb:


> Wünsch dir nen 3er vielleicht findest eine die fürn 100er mitmacht
> aber lass dir kein 2. kerl aufschwatzen



Lool der war gut.


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Geht gemeinsam in eine thermE, benutzt die Sauna Landschaft und lässt euch massieren.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Essen gehen ist eine gute Idee.



Danke wird auch notiert.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Geht gemeinsam in eine thermE, benutzt die Sauna Landschaft und lässt euch massieren.



Oh danke ja das wäre auch was.


----------



## Nazzy (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Thai Massage


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Thai Massage



Auch was schönes denke ich. Weiß nur nicht genau was da gemacht wird.

Aber wird notiert.


----------



## XyZaaH (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Thai Massage


 
Ja..... Massage....


----------



## Cuddleman (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das ist richtig!
> 
> Nur gesundheit kann man nicht schenken.
> 
> Wie gesagt sie möchte mir unbedingt etwas schenken.



 Die Feier dazu, im Wert von 100€, geht aber schon zu schenken.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die Feier dazu, im Wert von 100&#128;, geht aber schon zu schenken.



Ok ist notiert danke.


----------



## Tierce (4. Mai 2014)

Wünsch dir Watch Dogs.
Auf keinen Fall so einen Quatsch wie Essen gehen oder so.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Tierce schrieb:


> Wünsch dir Watch Dogs.
> Auf keinen Fall so einen Quatsch wie Essen gehen oder so.



Dsnke dir wird notiert.


----------



## Tierce (4. Mai 2014)

Eine GTX 750 für Physx wäre auch eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Oromis16 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Watch dogs und "keinen Quatsch wie Essen gehen oder so"?
Ich glaube, ich bin mit meinen Romantischen Vorstellungen wohl irgendwann 1960 hängen geblieben...



"Alleine du machst mich so glücklich, wie es kein Geschenk dieser Welt machen könnte"
Zu viel Sülze?


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Tierce schrieb:


> Eine GTX 750 für Physx wäre auch eine gute Alternative.



Eigentlich auch eine gute idee nur leider hab ich keine games mit physiks. 

Das muss ich mir überlegen ob sich das lohnt. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## RubySoho (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Essen gehen ist langweilig, das kannst du immer machen.
Wieso gehst du nicht Fallschirmspringen?
Das vergisst du so schnell nicht!
Ausser du warst beim Bund!


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Essen gehen ist langweilig, das kannst du immer machen.
> Wieso gehst du nicht Fallschirmspringen?
> Das vergisst du so schnell nicht!
> Ausser du warst beim Bund!



Nein war nicht beim bund. Danke das ist auch eine interessante idee.


----------



## Commander93 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Wie schon mal erwähnt geht einfach irgendwo schön essen vll noch mit nem schönen Spaziergang (wenns Wetter passt), und lasst den Abend daheim schön ausklingen 

Lass Romantik nicht sterben!


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Commander93 schrieb:


> Wie schon mal erwähnt geht einfach irgendwo schön essen vll noch mit nem schönen Spaziergang (wenns Wetter passt), und lasst den Abend daheim schön ausklingen
> 
> Lass Romantik nicht sterben!



Ok wird auch notiert danke.


----------



## Tierce (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Ich habe meiner Freudin mal einen Gutschein geschenkt für einmal Hochhaus runterlaufen. Das war auch cool.

Romantik würde ich eher an ihrem Geburtstag schenken.


----------



## RubySoho (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Nein war nicht beim bund. Danke das ist auch eine interessante idee.


 
So kommst du wenigstens mal an die frische Luft!
Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.....


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

RubySoho schrieb:


> So kommst du wenigstens mal an die frische Luft!
> Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.....



An die frische luft komme ich eigentlich häufig hab nen garten.


----------



## RubySoho (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

War auch nur ein Spaß.
Aber sich Hardware schenken zu lassen ist ein bisschen langweilig.
Mach was draussen....
Geh in die Berge oder mach ne Biergartentour mit dem Rad`L


----------



## Nazzy (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Auch was schönes denke ich. Weiß nur nicht genau was da gemacht wird.
> 
> Aber wird notiert.


 
das wirst du schon früh genug merken


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Bist du zufällig Raucher? - Zippo-Benzinfeuerzeuge


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Bist du zufällig Raucher? - Zippo-Benzinfeuerzeuge



Danke dir wird auch notiert.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Gerne, - du kannst das Zippo auf der Seite auch individuell gravieren lassen(  damit die 100€  aufgebraucht werden) .
- Greetz -


----------



## Luemmel (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Garten hast du? Wie wärs mit einer Sonnenliege, dann hat sie auch was davon und du Ruhe zum zocken 
Ansonsten lass dir die 100 Tacken schenken und pack sie auf ein Sparbuch oder ähnliches. Der Nachwuchs freut sich dann später über Führerschein, Auslandsjahr in den USA. Und wenn kein Nachwuchs kommt, schenkst du ihr zum 50igsten eine Weltreise. Jeden Monat nen 5er da drauf, dann passt das...


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Luemmel schrieb:


> Garten hast du? Wie wärs mit einer Sonnenliege, dann hat sie auch was davon und du Ruhe zum zocken
> Ansonsten lass dir die 100 Tacken schenken und pack sie auf ein Sparbuch oder ähnliches. Der Nachwuchs freut sich dann später über Führerschein, Auslandsjahr in den USA. Und wenn kein Nachwuchs kommt, schenkst du ihr zum 50igsten eine Weltreise. Jeden Monat nen 5er da drauf, dann passt das...



Es geht ja um ein geschenk für mich.

Eine sonnenliege wäre auch was.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Wie wärs mit einer Party ( gute freunde einladen und den abend geniessen ).Dafür kannst du die 100.-Flocken auch sehr gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer Party ( gute freunde einladen und den abend geniessen ).Dafür kannst du die 100.-Flocken auch sehr gut gebrauchen.



Ok das hatten wir zwar schon aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ok das hatten wir zwar schon aber trotzdem danke.


 
Ups,habe ich nicht gesehen  Wie sieht es mit Parfüm oder Klamotten aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Oder ein gutes Parfum. Da sind 100€ auch schnell weg.

Edit: Zu langsam -.-


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ups,habe ich nicht gesehen  Wie sieht es mit Parfüm oder Klamotten aus.



Ja das ginge auch noch. Danke wird notiert.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mir etwas schenken lassen, was ich mit ihr gemeinsam mache.

Wenns aber was nur für dich sein soll, kann sie dir auch zum Bsp eine 6 monatige Mitgliedschaft im Fitnessstudio in deiner Nähe schenken, vllt hat sie nach dm halben Jahr auch was davon


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Mai 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall mir etwas schenken lassen, was ich mit ihr gemeinsam mache.
> 
> Wenns aber was nur für dich sein soll, kann sie dir auch zum Bsp eine 6 monatige Mitgliedschaft im Fitnessstudio in deiner Nähe schenken, vllt hat sie nach dm halben Jahr auch was davon



Danke wird auch notiert.


----------



## Talhuber (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Naja dann geh mal mit Deiner Freundin so richtig fett aus und häng nicht nur an Deiner Compi-Glotze rum - den Geburtstag sollte man auch mal geniesen können...


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Würde auch einen schönen abend mit deiner Perle verbringen, dein Pc schreint ja soweit auf dem neusten stand der dinge zu sein.

Geht Essen oder eventuell mal in nen Park ( Europapark ect. zusammen ) ganz coole sache


----------



## LalalukaOC (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Also wenn mir einer Windows 8.1 schenken würde würde ich den eher verfluchen :: Meine Meinung...
Also ne Soundkarte wäre doch eine Idee
Aber was gemeinsames machen wäre glaube ich wirklich das beste


----------



## Zomg (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bald Geburtstag was soll ich mir Wünschen?*

Mein Kommentar wäre echt nur: "Denk dir was schönes aus" ... Und Technik schenken, naja... Ich wäre schon irgendwie traurig wenn ich Windows 8.1 zum Geburtstag bekäme... Nicht wegen Windows, ich habs ja selbst im Einsatz, aber... Na ihr wisst schon... Also wirklich sollen die Leute selber überlegen, oder wenns schon mit Ansage sein soll wirklich was schönes zu zweit? Also irgendwo nen Wochenendurlaub oder sowas... Ist glaub ich schöner als irgendwelche Teile die man sich eh kauft wenn man sie braucht...


----------



## joshua1 (25. Mai 2014)

Geht mit den 100euro lieber was zusammen essen oder ins kino oder macht sonst was gemeinsam


----------

